# No camera access from lock screen (3GS, iOS 5)



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I was sure that this feature was available to all iPhones, but I do not have the icon to access my camera from my 3GS's lock screen and I have updated to iOS 5.  This is a real bummer for me, as this is a feature I was really looking forward to.  Thoughts?


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Double click the home button instead of single click. The camera button will come up, as will the controls for music.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh! I knew that.  

p.s. Thanks!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't know that.    Thanks.


----------

